# Isn't this cute!



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was just looking at different websites and saw this. I thought it was cute. Lexi probably would not use it though.


----------



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh that is hilarious! It is truly amazing what they market for pets these days. I was just looking through a catalog last night and they had real dog beds (wooden frames..just like a human's bed) with a mattress...and bunk beds too! hehehe!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

where did you see that i love it and it looks like maxi and his best friend diggy who is a poodle


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw one dog bed on the internet and I am not kinding it was $24,266 (no that is not a typo)! 

Here is the link: Louis XV Style Pavilion


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It is called the Kot to Trot. Go to www.epet.com then Dogs then Outdoor products.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, that is cute! this is what i want when we buy a house:

http://www.danielswoodland.com/BarrelFramesPage.htm

they also have treehouses that are awesome


http://www.danielswoodland.com/CarvingFramesPage.htm


http://www.danielswoodland.com/GroundFramesPage.htm

i want something that the dogs can play with, you know?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Dr. Cathy those are really cute!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just found something else: 









It is at Denim Jacket


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im addicted to that website lexis mom posted. i just added a few more things for my bday list---but i think i wont get any of it. lol.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I also ask for stuff for Casper when people want to know what to get me as birthday gifts! I saw that 25,000 bed when I was looking online to buy Casper a bed. I was shocked!

I bought Casper a really nice bed, and he sleeps on the floor with one paw barely resting on his bed. I bet he will sleep on it when it gets winter time!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

why is it that dogs will want to play with toilet rolls, but not with the $20 toys!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know what you mean. I have been thinking of getting lexi some more toys but I don't want to spend a lot of money on something she is going to sniff at once. This weekend I am going to make her some more of her fabric toys (just strips of fleece with a knot in them). I saw a toy on a website that was 3 thick strips of fleece braided together (think fleece rope toy). I think I am going to make some of those also. If I do buy her anymore toys they will cost less than $5. That way it will not be as bad if she does not like it.

I bought Lexi a bed for in her crate (it took up most of the crate). I think she used it for a month and then one night I glanced in and she was lay in the floor of the crate. Her body was curve around the bed. I ended up taking it out so that she has more room. I think it was too hot to lay on it. I put one of her blankets. I also cut a sheet in about thirds and put one of the section in the crate.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

wally looks so cute on the bed!!! i used to buy small beds for the dogs, but now i just buy the x-large beds because of gruffi. now that we have them, he lays on them every once in the while....but sprite loves it. ill take a pic


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know what you mean Nicole about things being out of your price range. I think Lexi would look cute in the denim jacket but I do not want to spend $50 on it. If anyone knows where I can get a cute denim jacket for her please let me know? Price range $0-30.

As for the dog beds I was looking at them and thinking the $150 ones were too much and then there were the $300 and up. My god who in there right mind would spend that much on a DOG BED! I don't even want to get Lexi another one because the little @#$% probably will not sleep on it. 

I have a question that is a little off topic: I want to get some hangers for Lexi shirts, but I don't want to spend $4 for one. I was wondering if anyone knew if the hangers you use for baby clothes are small enough for the dog t-shirts?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sorry, i dont know about the hangers. but about the jacket---maybe a teddy bear or maybe www.buildabear.com might have something that will fit. i had a teddy bear that had pajamas, they used to fit sprite---but she's grown. so maybe a doll or something?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm? Thanks Cathy I will see what I can find.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I told my mom that I might get this for her for Christmas:









I found it on The Pampered Pup. They have a bunch of pillows in the Home novelties & gifts section.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Lol! My mom needs that too!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I looked up baby hangers on the internet and all of them were 10 inches wide. I measured Lexi's shirt and 10 inches would be way to wide. Hmm? Guess I will just have to get a container to keep them in.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Lexi's Mom,

What about doll clothes hangers?

Doll Clothes Hangers

More Doll-Size Clothes Hangers

e-bay Doll Clothes Hangers

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, TikisMom. I did not think about that. I will have to keep that in mind. I am thinking of just getting a basket for on my dresser and keeping her shirts in it. Much cheaper I am thinking!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

